# New recording of the Tchaikovsky Symphony #5



## Mark Emanuele (Nov 18, 2018)

I just released my new recording of The Tchaikovsky Symphony #5 on my YouTube Channel:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

How long did it take to put that entire score into a music editing program? Impressive.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Please use your talent in producing some symphonic scores that have never been recorded. That would be of great interest to me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One request: The symphony in D by Julius Otto Grimm.


----------

